# How to install bands in a slotted frame :)



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Here is a video on how to install flat bands in a slotted frame. I did not discover slotted frames until recently. To my knowledge Bills Hays came up with a great idea  one of many  I really like it because it is simple and very effective. Requires no tools and their is nothing to lose and nothing to break.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Great video, very informative. One day I want to try a slotted frame.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice explanation, CO ... Thanks!!!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Its a great clean attachment method .Clean and neat looking . An advantage is it positions the the band close as possible to the top of the fork in an OTT attachment thereby eliminating hand slap in many cases . Due to the possibilities of individual operator error , eye protection is well advised .


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Great video. Nice TTF shooter!!!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I've been adding slots to many of my slings.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Very well done instructions for banding a slot slingshot....I have a ERGO Dunkung slingshot with the slot in front of the forks..For my use I have found roll the

band 3 times..slide in the slot just like the video showed work the nubs back & forth ..I like so the band is pulling against the roll to make tighter..

Love the system...Been using it for about 4 months now maybe a bit longer...Thanks for sharing Can-Opener..~~~~AKAOldmiser~~


----------

